# Documentary:  Empty Hand - The Real Karate Kids



## SPX (Dec 8, 2011)

I actually talked to the director and producer of this film a little over a year ago, as well as one of the competitors (Ashley King).

I still haven't actually seen it though, as it's only recently begun making its rounds on the festival circuit and has not yet been released on home video, but I'm excited to see it.

Thoughts on the trailer?


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been wanting to watch the documentary since I've first became aware of it.  There's one or two threads on here in the past about it.  They need to get it onto Netflix streaming.


----------



## SPX (Dec 8, 2011)

I think it will still be a little while before it's released on home video, but it's in the works.  I work part-time as a freelance writer and did an interview with the director for Black Belt magazine a while back.  At the time I was told that it was going to be released in October of last year.  Well, that deadline has long since past and it's only now starting to be shown, albeit only on the festival circuit.  

In any case I think it should be good.  I have high hopes and the experience of becoming aware of the project and working with those guys certainly helped to re-inspire my interest in karate.


----------



## Buka (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm ready to make popcorn That looks really well done.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks very good but I couldn't hear what was being said because of the music, hopefully that's just the trailer and the film itself will be fine.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Dec 11, 2011)

I never heard of this film documentary. I would like to see that film.


----------



## ATACX GYM (Dec 11, 2011)

I absolutely love this video,I'm in full support of these remarkable beautiful warrior princesses,and I would check their movie out.No doubt.Props to their coach and sensei too! And I liked the music too.I had no problems hearing what was being said at all...they need to get this product out there asap so I can buy it and show it to the girls in my class.


----------



## SPX (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad to see some positive responses.

For those who are interested, the website for the film is emptyhandthemovie.com.  There's a lot of good info on there.


----------



## SPX (Jan 1, 2012)

Empty Hand: Behind the Movie - Featurette


----------



## RobinTKD (Jan 2, 2012)

Any word on when this is being released on DVD?


----------



## SPX (Jan 2, 2012)

If you go to the website and click on Project Status then it gives a list of 38 steps that need to be completed in all, and tells you what all has been done and what is left to be done.

Currently, they're on step 37:

37) Screenings at festivals worldwide   
38) Sell film internationally
38) Sell film domestically  (DVD, Cable, Online) or to one distributor  

I think I'm actually going to e-mail those guys and see what's up.


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks good.  I look forward to seeing it.  Good luck with the project!


----------



## puunui (Jan 24, 2012)

When is this movie set to be released?


----------



## Gorilla (Jan 25, 2012)

Saw some the kids fight at nationals.  We really enjoy NKF Karate looking forward to the US open in April and Florida in the summer.  Going to go right form AAU Tkd Nationals to the NKF Karate Nationals. Going to be busy.


----------



## SPX (Aug 17, 2012)

In case anyone's interested, they're now taking pre-orders for both DVD and Blu-Ray.  Should be released on Oct. 20th.

www.emptyhandthemovie.com


----------



## RobinTKD (Aug 18, 2012)

Good news, I look forward to watching this!


----------



## SPX (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't have the $ right now to pick it up, but this has FINALLY been released.  Some one get it and give a review!


http://www.dj-oscar.com/Empty_Hand.html


And for anyone interested, there is also a Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/EmptyHandTheMovie


----------



## SPX (Mar 24, 2013)

Well it's official. . . I've seen it.

Empty Hand is now up for streaming on Vimeo:

http://vimeo.com/ondemand/karatekid

It's $5. A small price to pay, I think.

Overall I definitely enjoyed it. The vast majority of the film is competition footage from the AAU nationals, with the first third or so setting the stage and introducing the competitors. 

The competitors are likable, the editing is coherent and it's well shot.  And for someone like myself . . . someone who has been around martial arts for years but doesn't have much experience with the tournament side of things . . . it's a very interesting glimpse into the world of competitive karate.  

If I had a criticism, maybe more footage outside of the tournament focusing on who these kids are and what they're all in about in life and why they're into martial arts would be nice.  But all in all, I definitely enjoyed it.  

C'mon, it's only $5 to stream.  Do it tonight and come back and give us a review.


----------



## rframe (Mar 24, 2013)

Our family watched it last night on Vimeo for $5.

I was hoping to see a bit more about their daily efforts and struggles with preparation.  It was a pretty quick survey of their backgrounds and the a lot of quick clips from their tournaments.  I think the story line could've been more personal, but overall pretty good.  It does focus nicely n the building of character.  Also shows some of the frustration of tournaments where you dont get points for good hits and/or judging often seems subjective.  For anyone who's competed, some of those frustrations are familiar.

My kids were impressed seeing it and gave them some extra motivation in their own training.

Will watch it again.


----------



## SPX (Mar 24, 2013)

rframe said:


> I was hoping to see a bit more about their daily efforts and struggles with preparation.  It was a pretty quick survey of their backgrounds and the a lot of quick clips from their tournaments.  I think the story line could've been more personal, but overall pretty good.



Yeah, I agree.  I'd have liked to have seen more background footage that tells us more about who everyone is, what their motivation is, what their training is like, etc.  My guess is that the director wanted to make sure to give complete coverage to their tournament achievements (and sometimes lack thereof) and therefore had to a) sacrifice some extraneous footage and b) rush through a lot of the tournament footage in order bring the film in at an acceptable length.  I wouldn't mind seeing a 3 hour director's cut.




rframe said:


> Also shows some of the frustration of tournaments where you dont get points for good hits and/or judging often seems subjective.  For anyone who's competed, some of those frustrations are familiar.



I am probably going to compete in a tourney for the first time later this year and that's the kind of thing that really frustrates me.  It's kind of too bad that there's no non-points way to win, like by KO, that takes it out of hands of the judges.


----------



## rframe (Mar 25, 2013)

SPX said:


> I am probably going to compete in a tourney for the first time later this year and that's the kind of thing that really frustrates me.  It's kind of too bad that there's no non-points way to win, like by KO, that takes it out of hands of the judges.



If you get a chance to take a judging and referee class, it is an eye opening experience.  We regularly practice both judging and refereeing and it's not an easy job.  It makes you appreciate how difficult it is to identify a good strike and equally how to identify a good block, especially at higher levels where things happen soooo fast.  As a competitor, it gives you a much greater appreciation for how difficult it is for the judges which in turn makes you realize that if you want to win then your technique, timing, and speed must be excellent.  The better you are, the easier you make it for the judges to see what you are doing.  Dont get hit.  Dont even come close to getting hit.  And when you strike make it fast and clean.


----------



## chinto (Mar 28, 2013)

I think it emphasizes the sport aspect and win/loose aspect in some ways that I do not necessarily agree with.  one I do NOT like the sports that are practically religions, and two, I respect some one who trains hard more then some one who may be very talented at the sport aspect and have trophies.  I have known men who would never win at a tournement, and really not be interested in the first place, who would be very effective in self defense situations. I do not want that original intent and use to be put to far in the back ground.

That said, I like what I heard about gracious winning, and good sportsmanship and teaching people to have character and heart.  So I think I would like to see it, but not sure I am the audience they are aiming at.


----------



## spaced (Apr 13, 2013)

This documentary looks good!


"Protect Traditional Karate...Strive To Reach The Essence Of Goju Ryu...Never Give Up"


----------



## SPX (Jun 21, 2013)

spaced said:


> This documentary looks good!



It was pretty solid.  I probably would've some things a bit differently but I enjoyed it overall.  It's available to stream now if you're interested in watching it.


----------



## spaced (Jun 26, 2013)

Where can it be streamed from??


"Protect Traditional Karate...Strive To Reach The Essence Of Goju Ryu...Never Give Up"


----------



## SPX (Nov 20, 2013)

spaced said:


> Where can it be streamed from??



It's a late response, but you can watch it on Vimeo for 5 bucks:

http://vimeo.com/ondemand/karatekid


----------



## SPX (Nov 20, 2013)

Just found this trailer. Apparently these guys have done another documentary, this time on Fumio Demura:


----------

